# Xfig et Latex



## Delphine (26 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai un message d'erreur quand je veux exporter avec xfig :

sh: line 1: gs: command not found
 fig2dev: broken pipe (GhostScript aborted?)
 command was: gs -q -dNOPAUSE -sAutoRotatePages=None -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=dessintro.pdftex - -c quit

mon format d'export c'est Combined PDF/LaTex (both parts)
car je veux récuperer les graphes et faire recompliler le tex par texshop

Il me manque quelque chose ?

j'ai installé Xaw3d puis Xfig avec Iinstaller, et texshop, en install de base aussi avec Iinstaller ...


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

il ne trouve pas la commande gs 

je pense que gs est installé dans un repertoire qui ne se trouve pas dans 
la variable d'env PATH de ton user

 

le roi du boulbi c'est moi si avec ca t'as compris quelque chose blondy chapeau
meme pas  :rose: 
hhuhuhu


----------



## Luitel (27 Février 2005)

Delphine a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai un message d'erreur quand je veux exporter avec xfig :
> 
> sh: line 1: gs: command not found
> ...



Même diagnostic que Tatouille : as-tu installé aussi Ghostscript avec ton i-installer ?

Sinon, fais-le, et vérifie ensuite que le chemin "/usr/local/bin" se trouve bien dans ton PATH, en tapant "echo $PATH" au terminal. S'il ne se trouve pas dans la liste de chemins proposés, rajoute-le (la commande pour le faire dépend de ton shell : es-tu sous tcsh ou sous bash ?


----------



## Delphine (27 Février 2005)

Luitel a dit:
			
		

> as-tu installé aussi Ghostscript avec ton i-installer ?


oui




			
				Luitel a dit:
			
		

> vérifie ensuite que le chemin "/usr/local/bin" se trouve bien dans ton PATH,


il y est




			
				Luitel a dit:
			
		

> es-tu sous tcsh ou sous bash ?


sous bash

les autres export marchent, c'es juste celui que je veux (pdf)  qui ne marche pas   

en fait il me fait quand meme les fichiers .pdftex et .pdftex_t

et quand je veux les inclure dans mon fichier tex, il me dit impossible, extension non reconnue.

pourtant je fais tout comme il est dit dans la doc


----------



## Luitel (28 Février 2005)

Comprends pas... (faut dire que je n'utilise pas xfig, je fais tous mes dessins - géométrie - avec le package mfpic, ou pstricks)

Essaie le contournement suivant, à tout hasard : exporte en .eps, puis convertis-le en pdf en tapant :

epstopdf nom_du_fichier.eps

ou bien promène ton eps sur l'icône de TeXShop, ce dernier fera justement la même chose, en sous-main. Il restera à importer le pdf dans ton fichier tex...


----------



## arnolix (14 Mars 2005)

Ai exactement le même pb que toi Delphine. Donc le sujet m'intéresse au plus haut point !

Il fût une époque où l'export en pdf dans Xfig fonctionnait bien. sniff....

J'ai résolu mon pb en faisant la transfo moi-même, dans un premier temps sous terminal :
j'utilisais fig2dev avec -pdf comme argument...

Depuis j'ai fait un dossier scripté qui te fait la transfo directe : tu glisses ton .fig sur le dossier et tu retrouves ton .ps et .pdf dedans (il faut activer le script de dossier auparavant).

On peut retailler le pdf avec Aperçu.

je te le mets à dispo sur mon iDisk


----------



## Delphine (14 Mars 2005)

merci beaucoup !
ça c'est un forum utile !!!!

mais j'ai encore quelques questions .....
j'ai téléchargé ton  dossier FIGToPS&PDF
dedans il y a 2 dossiers :
Original_Files et PS&PDF_Files
C'est FIGToPS&PDF dont il faut activer le script de dossier ?

et pour ça il suffit de control cliquer et selectionner activer les actions de dossiers ?

et le pdf qui est produit, est-ce que le texte est compilé par latex ?

je sais j'abuse,


merci encore


----------



## arnolix (14 Mars 2005)

Delphine a dit:
			
		

> ...dedans il y a 2 dossiers :
> Original_Files et PS&PDF_Files
> C'est FIGToPS&PDF dont il faut activer le script de dossier ?



Oui, cest ce que je fais. Mais je pense que le faire aussi pour PS&PDF_Files ne peut pas faire de mal non-plus la première fois (en tout cas je ne l'ai plus refait depuis).



			
				Delphine a dit:
			
		

> et pour ça il suffit de control cliquer et selectionner activer les actions de dossiers ?



Exact



			
				Delphine a dit:
			
		

> et le pdf qui est produit, est-ce que le texte est compilé par latex ?



là je viens de voir, en lisant mieux ton premier post, que peut-être ton pb est un peu différent du mien. Ce que fait le script c'est de convertir un fichier .fig en un fichier .ps et .pdf, de façon à me permettre d'inclure dans un code laTeX, grâce à un \includegraphics[]{monDessin.pdf} , des figures construites à partir de Xfig. Cette conversion est effectuée par la commande en ligne fig2dev -L. Mais ce n'est pas a priori laTeX qui le fait directement.


----------



## Delphine (15 Mars 2005)

pour inclure des pdf je les fais avec omnigraffle, et ça marche bien. Mais l'interet de xfig, en principe c'est qu'il peut exporter séparément le texte et l'image pour que le texte soit compilé par latex et ait ainsi une meilleur résolution.
En fait je suis assez content du résultat mais ça m'oblige à écrire mes equations avec latex, faire un pdf, l'inclure dans le graphe refaire un pdf l'inclure dans latex pour refaire le pdf final. Avec le glissé déposé c'est assez rapide, mais je me demande toujours comment la résolution du texte ne se dégrade pas plus. Je ne conneais pas bien le format pdf ....


----------



## Simon T. (3 Avril 2005)

Hello,

Pour moi, l'idéal pour inclure des images vectorielles dans Latex, c'est Omnigraffle et Equation Service. Du moment que tu exportes comme "image vectorielle pdf" tu n'auras aucun problème de résolution (puisque c'est du vectoriel). Et EquationService est un petit soft génial qui te permet d'inclure tes équations (ou du texte) en Latex. Il peut d'ailleurs être utilisé dans n'importe quelle application, soit pas glisser-déposer, soit par l'intermédiaire des services...

donc je crée mon pdf vectoriel avec Omnigraffle et EquationService et je l'inclue dans mon document Latex grâce à un simple \includegraphic.

a+

Simon


----------

